# Microphone gone!



## BruceLeroy (Jul 24, 2020)

I had to reset my ts4k the other day and when I got everything reinstalled all my movie apps like stremio when I hit the magnifying glass the search keyboard popped up but the microphone on the top is gone any ideas i hate typing out everything on the remote.


----------

